# HELP!!! Betta jumped out and dried up, still alive, what should I do?



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

He's back in water, but he looks a little sad.
I couldn't find him in his tub and I searched the area all around. Then I noticed him lying on a place mat a foot and a half away from his water. I thought he was dead, he looked very dry and mummified and I was really sad. Then he thrashed and I started screaming bloody murder because it scared the crap out of me. I quickly put him back in the water with a little salt and some slime coat. 
Anything else I should do?
He was out of water probably at least an hour or two, not really sure He's not swimming around, but he's still alive. 
His eyes look hazy and his fins are very clamped.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

oh no =[ how long was he actually out for? Is he still swimming fairly well? How does he look "sad"?


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Probably at least an hour or two. He's not swimming around, but he's still alive. 
His eyes look hazy and his fins are very clamped.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Try as best you can! 

Aquarium salt, and daily water changes (but try not to stress him out~). I would say get some medication at the ready, won't be surprising if you need it. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, he's in aquarium salt, and a shallow tank (he was in it before because he has sbd). He doesn't look fantastic, but he's alive still. I guess I'll have to put the cover on tighter  What kind of medication do you think I might need? I currently have on hand maracyn, nox-ich, and junge fungus eliminator.

Oh I also put some NovAqua+ in, which has echinacea, vitamins, and anti- virus and harmful bacteria protection. It says it also replaces slime coat, but so does the Prime put in there.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmm sounds like you have the basic meds needed, unless he gets something really bad. I think you're doing all you can do for him right now, just keep his water super clean, keep him in a dark, calm atmosphere to reduce stress. Aquarium salt and stress coat are both good as well, it'll help him feel better. Other than that, just pray I guess. I had a fish do that and he's alive and well now, and I just did the same things you're doing. So good luck...


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

1-2 hours and he is alive? WOW i did not think fish could live that long out of water, what a trooper! He will come around!


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Alright, thanks 
I always do everything I can for my fishies when they don't feel good. Or do something stupid


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Hehe, I guess I should've said "get ready to buy some meds." Just in case he catches something. 

DarthMaul, it's probably because of their labrynth organs! Since their main, and first, source of oxygen is directly from the air.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

i know this but still, that is LONG time out of water, even for a betta haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like you are doing everything you can for him. I hope he makes it. I think keeping the water clean is the best thing for him right now.


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I put him in nice clean water... I changed it yesterday but I thought that maybe something got in it and that was why he jumped out so I did a water change again. 

And yeah, I have no idea how long he was out, but when I found him he was really dry. Like he looked mummified. No shine at all. To make things worse, he flopped his way all the way over to a cloth place mat, which is where I found him. 
You all should have heard me scream. I don't usually scream, but I screamed so loud that it startled me and I screamed again from being startled by my scream. It was a pretty good scare. LMAO


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I understand. When I knocked Fernando's cup off the dresser, I didn't scream but a few choice words flew out of my mouth. BAD dramaqueen! lol


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I've dropped my tank before when I was moving it with the fish IN IT and I was out of water conditioner and almost all the water spilled out. Yeah, I said some very loud things I shouldn't have. I absolutely panicked when that happened.


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha, but I didn't scream when I found him all dried. I screamed when he moved. Scared the daylights outta me xD


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Mr. Sunset Face didn't make it. :' (
I tried. Rest in peace Sunset.
<3 you always
A pic I took a couple days after I bought him:








Can't actually see his cute face, but it's a good picture of his body. Ps, This was not his permanent home!
He's the fourth fish I've lost this week, wth am I doing?


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh my! Im sorry hun,you really did try! Dont beat yourself up,it wasnt your fault!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry he didn't make it. You did everything you could for him.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just read this and I am so sorry! You tried everything you could.  R.I.P


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

Herbicide said:


> Mr. Sunset Face didn't make it. :' (
> I tried. Rest in peace Sunset.
> <3 you always
> A pic I took a couple days after I bought him:
> ...



four fish in one week? Wow I'm sorry to hear that, did you purchase them and then they died or did they all die of some sickness? I know except the one that jumped out. I'm asking because I lost mine to pellet food, 3 fish out of 4 in like a month.


Btw it's a good thing you blame yourself, blaming the forum gets you in trouble, thats from experience.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So Sorry ***Sniff***


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

reaperss06 said:


> four fish in one week? Wow I'm sorry to hear that, did you purchase them and then they died or did they all die of some sickness? I know except the one that jumped out. I'm asking because I lost mine to pellet food, 3 fish out of 4 in like a month.
> 
> 
> Btw it's a good thing you blame yourself, blaming the forum gets you in trouble, thats from experience.


I would never blame the forum! I not even really blaming myself too much. I probably should have made sure he couldn't jump out, but I just think it was just a terrible accident
There was nothing I could have done to save him, let alone the people on this forum who were giving me good advice in my moment of panic.
I'm not sure why all the deaths, I came home from spring break and 3 bettas were dead. I'm working under a suspicion that they were infected with dwarf gourami iridovirus, but honestly I have no idea if that was actually the cause of their deaths or not. From now on though, I'm going to be very careful not to contaminate any of my bettas with the water from my community tank, because all 3 that died had been exposed to it.



bloo97 said:


> So Sorry ***Sniff***


Thank you


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I was hoping that your story had a happy ending. Sorry you lost your fish.

Hug ()


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, sorry about your fish. RIP fishy!


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I thought he could make it, but I guess I found him too late.


----------



## shannon (Nov 28, 2009)

I think what your doing is all that can be done. Good luck I'm betting in a week or two he will be good as new if he does not contract anything from his slime coat being comprmised.
S.


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

shannon said:


> I think what your doing is all that can be done. Good luck I'm betting in a week or two he will be good as new if he does not contract anything from his slime coat being comprmised.
> S.


He died already


----------

